# What's the next EF-M lens you'd like to see?



## andrewflo (Feb 5, 2015)

Our current options are the 22mm, 18-55mm and from outside North America the 55-200 and 11-22mm. And of course several 3rd party options from Tamron and Rokinon.

What's next on your wish list?

I'd love to see a 50mm pancake!


----------



## noncho (Feb 5, 2015)

I wrote it few times somewhere in the forum before...

44 2.0 Pancake
88 2.0 or 70 macro 2.0
135 2.8
15-75 F4 IS
40-120 2.8 IS
...


----------



## Happy viking (Feb 5, 2015)

18-35 1.8
18-50 2.8
70-200 2.8 IS


----------



## Tinky (Feb 5, 2015)

a collapsable or pancake fast portrait lens. 60mm? f1.4?


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 5, 2015)

Tinky said:


> a collapsable or pancake fast portrait lens. 60mm? f1.4?


+1 - a fast portrait lens ~85mm equivalent would be great. Also, for those who don't own the 11-16 IS, it's worth the trouble to import one to the US. The M has taken on new life since I started using this lens.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

wow there is some crazy unrealistic lenses in here.

For the M: keeping with the consumer mantra: 18-200 and a 18-135mm EF-M STM.
Just for fun and giggles: EF-M 70-400/4.5-7.2 (a 6 inch long 400mm? it'd be fun )

what I would really like: EF-m 35mm 1.8 IS STM and a EF-M USM 60mm IS Macro.


----------



## crashpc (Feb 5, 2015)

"EF-M 70-400/4.5-7.2 (a 6 inch long 400mm? it'd be fun )"

I would definitely jump on this lens. Equivalent to 620-640mm of compact cam, but with f/2,2 equivalent aperture.


----------



## Psyclone (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd like Canon to release an 18-200 or 18-300 Swiss Army lens for the M.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 5, 2015)

the beauty of the m is the small size.

i just don't get the desire for big zooms when these can already be adapted from the ef-s or ef range.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 5, 2015)

A 1.2 or 1.4 35mm pancake


----------



## dcm (Feb 6, 2015)

A good 1:1 life size macro, say an EF-M version of the EF-S 60mm. It could also double as a nice portrait prime. IS would be appreciated since it will often be handheld.

I already use my 100L on it but would like something a bit lighter and more compact. 

I already have the EF-M suite, the 11-22, 22, and 55-200 get the most use. Samyang already offers an 8mm fisheye for the M so that's a lower priority.


----------



## bf (Feb 6, 2015)

I totally agree with EF-m 60 F2.8 Macro (I think it would be slower f).
As said several ties before, a fast portrait tele from 60mm to 100mm would be awesome!

I don't think a fixed aperture zoom will fit on the EF-M philosophy. Even the EF-S 17-55 F2.8 was not that successful despite Canon's well-established APSC market.


----------



## tayassu (Feb 6, 2015)

If there was a 15-60/4 with good IQ and AF and reasonable size, I'd get an M3 with it instantly. :


----------

